# So What Does Your Backyard Look Like Today?



## mark james (Jan 26, 2014)

Tried to meet up with a friend yesterday for dinner - had to turn back.  Try again today (Widow of my college roommate - he passed away 3 years ago at age 51.  We check up on her regularly).


----------



## skiprat (Jan 26, 2014)

I'm jealous!!  I know the snow can cause grief for some but I love it. ( That's my inner child in me !!:biggrin: ) Most of the UK ( except some northern parts ) haven't had any snow yet this winter but it has rained virtually nonstop. Everywhere is just like a quagmire. :frown::umbrella:


----------



## Argo13 (Jan 26, 2014)

Mark,

Very nice of you to stay in touch with her.


My daughter had the high school district speech league meet in Medina yesterday. Most of the 250 kids in this area made the tournament despite most high schools like hers cancelled their bus transportation. My wife took her, while I went to work, the normal 30 minute trip from Cuyahoga falls took over an hour. Both ways. They aren't salting the roads as normal due to a salt shortage. Luckily we are staying in today.

Hope the storm stops soon.

Jason


----------



## Mike Powell (Jan 26, 2014)

I'm one of the guys that doesnt like the white stuff.  Well not for long anyway.  I lived in Utah for a 5 year stent and being I'm from south of Houston, I dont like the cold.  

Snow is very pretty for a couple of hours, then the work begins.  My first wife had a home daycare on base, and there were days that it wasnt worth shoveling (even though she had to) due to the fact that you couldnt keep up with the rate it was falling.


----------



## PTsideshow (Jan 26, 2014)

North of his location, and 20 miles above Detroit.



2.5 yesterday and another 1/3 today as for January we are currently almost 30" above the normal for this month which is 24.5"

The snow is a pain in the seat cushion, but the cold temps and wind chill is a real pain!Pile in the corner of fence and driveway is about 4'6" so far.:umbrella:
At these temps 9°F salt doesn't work well so they scrape it off till the temp rise, they do put the brine solution down at some major intersection but not all streets  the cost don't ya know.
:clown:


----------



## mbroberg (Jan 26, 2014)

Front and back.  Enough snow already!


----------



## BayouPenturner (Jan 26, 2014)

global warming, the cold is our imagination.


----------



## ohiococonut (Jan 26, 2014)

I'm about 1-1/2 hour directly south of Mark and we're still getting hammered. In a couple of hours I'll probably head out to use the snowblower.............again.

Yesterday we took a road trip down to Wheelersburg which is just East of Portsmith along the Ohio river and the 3 hour trip took well over 4 hours. We stayed off of the main roads, too many vehicles makes me uneasy.

I hate snow!


----------



## BayouPenturner (Jan 26, 2014)

send some to us, we need some in New Orleans, la


----------



## Ambidex (Jan 26, 2014)

NW Ohio..and still coming down..I'm a mailman and am DEFINATELY earning my paychecks this winter. To think I could have retired last October...what was I thinking? Have plowed twice this AM and heading out again soon.


----------



## cpmech216 (Jan 26, 2014)

I am done with winter!!  I just came in from plowing the driveway and will have to plow one more time today for sure.  Will get up at 3am tomarrow to plow again before going to work.  I HATE SNOW!!!!!  Brian


----------



## Whaler (Jan 26, 2014)

I took this about 30 minutes ago, 36* and foggy. We get very little snow and so far this year none, had one week of real cold (in the 20s) so far. Our house is about 5 miles south of the Srait of Juan de Fuca and in the driest spot in western Washington.

The distortion in the photo is from using a 10.5mm fish eye lens.


----------



## Haynie (Jan 26, 2014)

We could use some of that moisture here.  If my calculations are right, no moisture in well over a month.


----------



## Akula (Jan 26, 2014)

Straight out and looking left


----------



## Mike Powell (Jan 26, 2014)

Akula said:


> Straight out and looking left


 
Is that the Kehma Bridge right there?  Man I miss home.....


----------



## PR_Princess (Jan 26, 2014)

Akula said:


> Straight out and looking left



Now that's just plain mean! :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## plano_harry (Jan 26, 2014)

View out my shop window.  69 and partly sunny.

Harry


----------



## Rodnall (Jan 26, 2014)

This is my backyard today. The grass needs cut. It's a nice 78 degrees out. :biggrin:


----------



## Akula (Jan 26, 2014)

Mike Powell said:


> Akula said:
> 
> 
> > Straight out and looking left
> ...



Yep.

Let me look, I'll find a good one of the Boardwalk


----------



## Akula (Jan 26, 2014)

This is a photo taken by Marc Mckeny.  I don't have any I've taken on this computer.  Got a lot of the boardwalk, the fireworks every Friday night in June.  All the sailboats.  Plenty of good fishing spots.  For those who don't know the area, the Boardwalk is just on the other side of the bridge in the first photo


----------



## Monty (Jan 26, 2014)

Sunny and about 70*. Sitting outside drinking a beer resting from laying tile in the kitchen.
However, we're under a winter storm watch for Tuesday and Wednesday. Predictions for more freezing rain, sleet and maybe snow.


----------



## BigShed (Jan 26, 2014)

Time 9 am

Temp now 19.5C (67.5F) heading for 35C (95F)

Forecast for tomorrow 40C (104F)

Total rainfall so far this month 7mm

Taken from in front of our lounge room looking north


----------



## mark james (Jan 26, 2014)

BayouPenturner said:


> send some to us, we need some in New Orleans, la



Hey Jim...  It's in the mail!  :tongue:


----------



## mark james (Jan 26, 2014)

BigShed said:


> Time 9 am
> 
> Temp now 19.5C (67.5F) heading for 35C (95F)
> 
> ...



I should have excluded Mates from Down Under...:wink:


----------



## mark james (Jan 26, 2014)

Akula said:


> Straight out and looking left



That is a nice picture!


----------



## mark james (Jan 26, 2014)

Akula said:


> This is a photo taken by Marc Mckeny.  I don't have any I've taken on this computer.  Got a lot of the boardwalk, the fireworks every Friday night in June.  All the sailboats.  Plenty of good fishing spots.  For those who don't know the area, the Boardwalk is just on the other side of the bridge in the first photo



NICE...  I just plowed the last 4"...:frown:


----------



## Akula (Jan 26, 2014)

Monty said:


> Sunny and about 70*. Sitting outside drinking a beer resting from laying tile in the kitchen.
> However, we're under a winter storm watch for Tuesday and Wednesday. Predictions for more freezing rain, sleet and maybe snow.



Smoked a good cigar this evening.  Going to get another little cold spell...then right back into the 70's by Friday LOL  It's Texas, you don't like the weather, stick around a few days, it will change again


----------



## Mason Kuettel (Jan 26, 2014)

Akula said:


> Monty said:
> 
> 
> > Sunny and about 70*. Sitting outside drinking a beer resting from laying tile in the kitchen.
> ...


 
A few DAYS...try hours!  We hit 77 here today, supposed to be 30 by 9am.  Looks like all the moisture is going to be down y'alls way, though!


----------



## nascrdad (Jan 26, 2014)

Mid 70's out west. No rain in sight. Everthing is blooming because it thinks its spring.


----------



## workinforwood (Jan 27, 2014)

This isnt exactly my yard, but pretty much how it looks :laugh:


----------



## Arbsmith (Jan 27, 2014)

I'll take the Australia weather over the Ohio weather!


----------



## Ambidex (Jan 27, 2014)

Arbsmith said:


> I'll take the Australia weather over the Ohio weather!


 
Spent a couple weeks in Hilo a few years back...hmmm..wonder how much snow they've had this winter?


----------



## PTsideshow (Jan 27, 2014)

We had another 2.5" of new snow over night with drifting snow.  This is after the TV weather bimbo,said only a light dusting to a ½" overnight.
I guess since the weather people started naming these winter storms, like hurricanes it has gone to their heads.:wink:
:clown:


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jan 27, 2014)

*in the Mitten*

Got a few more inches last night, blowing and drifting!!


----------



## Gofer (Jan 27, 2014)

The big surprise here was a week of sun and temps above freezing so the roads are all dry.  Now old man winter decided to drop the temps to -18C to make up for it and is sending snow later this week.


----------



## mark james (Jan 27, 2014)

Arbsmith said:


> I'll take the Australia weather over the Ohio weather!



Can't argue with that!  I go to work tomorrow at 5:30 AM...  should be -20 F or so. with wind chill...  BBrrrrrrr.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jan 27, 2014)

*school closings*

The weather (low temps and snow) has closed schools 6 days since Jan. 2nd. Cannot recall this many school days cancelled ...ever.


----------



## mark james (Jan 27, 2014)

All of our districts are out of days by today, which is OK...  except - last year they added days at the end of the year ..."at the discretion of parents..." The students could attend... or not!  No penalty...  No work done! 

SO, parents could have the students attend added days If they wanted!  And No work was actually done!  (I have a degree in teaching and am ashamed at this!!!).

Grumble...  I need to make saw dust!:frown:


----------



## sptfr43 (Jan 27, 2014)

Beautiful day here


----------



## Gregf (Jan 28, 2014)

-13 this morning.

Here's something I've never seen before. The high winds making "snow rollers" 
They look like small bales of hay.


----------



## micharms (Jan 28, 2014)

Tried hanging out the white flag to let Mother Nature know that we surrendered but of course she couldn't see it because of all the snow blowing around. The first photo shows our backyard at a good moment. There are times when I can't see the trees because the winds are howling. 

Now if I could just see through the snow banks to get out of my lane way! Nowhere left to blow the snow out front. And the craft brewery just down the road has 2 new releases but I can' together there. Now that just isn't fair!

Michael


----------



## Mike Powell (Jan 28, 2014)

Akula said:


> This is a photo taken by Marc Mckeny. I don't have any I've taken on this computer. Got a lot of the boardwalk, the fireworks every Friday night in June. All the sailboats. Plenty of good fishing spots. For those who don't know the area, the Boardwalk is just on the other side of the bridge in the first photo


 
Thanks Bud, its been 2 years since I have been home. I cant wait till the fall when I get to retire and move back for good. When I was younger. I always said I would never move back there, now that I am older, I realize, like Dorthy, There's no place like home!:laugh:

I grew up on Holland Rd, appearantly there is a new Outlet Mall there and a Bucky's.


----------



## GoodTurns (Jan 28, 2014)

skiprat said:


> ( That's my inner child in me !!:biggrin: )



I'm suspecting that that "inner child" spends a LOT of time on the outside!


----------



## GoodTurns (Jan 28, 2014)

flew in from Florida last Tuesday...this was view from window...that's not clouds...it's the runway!


----------



## mark james (Jan 28, 2014)

micharms said:


> Tried hanging out the white flag to let Mother Nature know that we surrendered but of course she couldn't see it because of all the snow blowing around. The first photo shows our backyard at a good moment. There are times when I can't see the trees because the winds are howling.
> 
> Now if I could just see through the snow banks to get out of my lane way! Nowhere left to blow the snow out front. And the craft brewery just down the road has 2 new releases but I can' together there. Now that just isn't fair!
> 
> Michael



OWEN SOUND, ONTARIO!  Wow a blast of a time was had there - Motocross School in Chatsworth - 3 summers with my son.  We even visited the emergency room in Owen Sound...  Separated shoulder after the bike became possessed and turned evil


----------



## micharms (Jan 28, 2014)

Mark:
Glad there are nothing but good memories of the area!:wink:

Come on back and I'll load you up with some more snow - doesn't look like you have nearly enough!

Michael


----------



## mark james (Jan 28, 2014)

Mighty generous, but I'd rather try the new releases!:bananen_smilies046:


----------



## ttpenman (Jan 28, 2014)

We've had quite a Winter.  Few weeks ago got a 31" storm, lots more before and since.  Coldest Winter I can remember -- 17 below last night, -7 right now (1 pm) and it has been like this a lot!!  Had quite a few days with HIGHS that are below zero. Schools have had several days off because of low temps.  I'm sick of it!!  Don't like Winters much any year but this one has been way too long.  The real bad part is that is only January!!  Long way to go.

Jeff in northern Wisconsin


----------



## micharms (Jan 28, 2014)

mark james said:


> Mighty generous, but I'd rather try the new releases!:bananen_smilies046:



We'll we could do that too! Didn't say the snow offer excluded other activities.

Michael


----------



## CabinetMaker (Jan 28, 2014)

Here is our backyard.


----------



## PTsideshow (Jan 31, 2014)

Going to add 3"to7" or more from midnight tonight to midnight sat. Tired if moving snow!
:clown:


----------



## Rob73 (Feb 1, 2014)

Snowing here pretty good about to go out and shovel, will not be the only tiime I'll need to do it today.


----------



## PTsideshow (Feb 1, 2014)

Added about 3.5" by 2 pm, then started to change to sleet and rain and now back to sleet. temps up to a balmy 34°F. Glad I got the second bag of Calcium Chloride yesterday:biggrin: may need it.






:clown:


----------



## mark james (Feb 1, 2014)

Has not gotten here yet!  

Sleet, and the snow packs are melting... then flooding...  Week will be interesting.


----------



## Rob73 (Feb 2, 2014)

Supposed to have 5+ more inches Tuesday,  not sure where I'm going to put it.


----------



## PTsideshow (Feb 2, 2014)

Plus the 3"to5" Tues thru Weds morning


----------



## PTsideshow (Feb 3, 2014)

They just changed the forecast, and the penmakerts to the south of the Mi/Ohio line are going to get more than us Now for our area its 4 to 6.5" by wed morning.
:clown:


----------



## Dalecamino (Feb 4, 2014)

PTsideshow said:


> They just changed the forecast, and the penmakerts to the south of the Mi/Ohio line are going to get more than us Now for our area its 4 to 6.5" by wed morning.
> :clown:


About the same here but, I don't know which box my camera is in :redface:


----------



## PTsideshow (Feb 4, 2014)

They just readjusted the track again you guys south of Michigan are going to get hit harder they first thought.!
:clown:


----------



## Dalecamino (Feb 4, 2014)

6-13" is what they forecast now.


----------



## Ambidex (Feb 4, 2014)

PTsideshow said:


> They just readjusted the track again you guys south of Michigan are going to get hit harder they first thought.!
> :clown:


 

As a nw Ohio'er that used to make a trip to Cadillac. Houghton Lake or the best..Newberry in the UP..not to mention Copper Harbour..holy crap..wish I'd have stayed young and still had all my sleds..:biggrin:..we have 6-14 coming in tonight.. and the best is this Sunday it's supposed to get bad..


----------



## Dalecamino (Feb 4, 2014)

Add freezing rain, sleet and -8 degrees to this. I'm in hibernation !


----------



## mark james (Feb 4, 2014)

Here...  25 miles south of Cleveland...  at 8:30 Pm it is just starting to snow...  predicted 6" by morning and a bit more tomorrow...  Well, I'm up at 4 AM to plow, so... see ya!!!


----------



## Rob73 (Feb 5, 2014)

Ok seriously, someone turn off the snow machine!

Started shoveling 6:30 this morning : 

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/tiyos2tqdy3toz0/aXclZ9FeGf/snow-2014


----------



## PTsideshow (Feb 5, 2014)

It didn't start here till around 7:30am then it came down about 6 inches before drifting. Even though they said less. Just enough time to clean it up for the next batch sat/more on su.
Hope that 1964 craftsman no safeties thrower lasts the winter! sure does the job better than the newer version.
:clown:


----------



## NittanyLion (Feb 5, 2014)

I had to get the horse out of the barn this morning....


----------



## Rob73 (Feb 6, 2014)

I have a early 70's snow thrower.. Would not mind restoring it as it's still a beast compared to the garbage they sell these days, too old to get parts for it though 



PTsideshow said:


> Hope that 1964 craftsman no safeties thrower lasts the winter! sure does the job better than the newer version.
> :clown:


----------



## PTsideshow (Feb 7, 2014)

Rob73 said:


> I have a early 70's snow thrower.. Would not mind restoring it as it's still a beast compared to the garbage they sell these days, too old to get parts for it though



You would be surprised, depending on the brand they are available. Engine problems, I changed the engine to a Honda clone from Harbor Freight a couple years ago. Starts every time even this winter with the temps real low single digits. Can't beat the price on sale with the 25% coupon. You can get engine parts from any dealers that sells parts for the honda engines. Chains and links and repair links are they same you only need the chain so they can match up the link size.
For info, collectors and finding parts dealers this is the best http://http://www.smokstak.com/forum/












You can make up new ski's for the bottom or slider bars from the cutting board material. This one caught a corner of a section of phone pole log, bent up the spiral, some torch heat and a couple of large crescents tweaked the blades back into shape. 
Biggest problem this year seems to be snapping links in the chains, I buying two at a time to have extra's on hand!:wink:
:clown:


----------



## Rob73 (Feb 7, 2014)

Nice!  I'll be checking that forum out


----------



## mark james (Feb 7, 2014)

OH...  so now we are comparing snow blowers!!!  Game on!  :good:


----------



## PTsideshow (Feb 8, 2014)

Wasn't my intention but ok also have one of those 5hp rated  snappers that the slider blade wears away and the rubber blades disappear with use. The last time I bought a new set of the rubbers I traced their pattern on to some sintra plastic with holes and the bottom some sheet rubber multiply diaphragm material and now I cut my own since, my parents have the same one it does save a bunch on buying the replacement ones. 
I keep the old one running for the heavy snow and icey snows.:biggrin:
:clown:


----------



## TellicoTurning (Feb 13, 2014)

*Snow is a 4 letter word*

Went back and picked up this old thread... we got a pretty good snow here last night... really a little unusual for my part of east Tennessee... being a deep south boy, it's not a favorite time for me... a couple pictures of the yard this morning....


----------



## longbeard (Feb 13, 2014)

We are up to 6" now. Still pouring it down too.




Harry


----------



## PTsideshow (Feb 13, 2014)

I have to say that I am enjoying the break in the action here and feel for you guys that are getting dumped on and not really. I thought most of the states south of the Mason/Dixon had laws require all cars to have tire chains, well now they are cable chains. I know when I was stationed in WVa @ a naval radio station both Va and WVa you had to have them. I still have a set here in Michigan, have only used them once in 35 years. But I was the only thing moving:wink:
:clown:


----------



## sschering (Feb 13, 2014)

The warm winds blew into town and melted all the snow..

Dog poop.. all I see is poop everywhere.


----------



## fisher (Feb 13, 2014)

Not the back yard .it's my street with a snowman made in the middle ,neighborhood kid's.We don't hardly ever get snow like this .


----------



## Band Saw Box (Feb 13, 2014)

Don't you just hate when snowmen play in the middle of the road. We had about 2 inches of snow last night it was replaced by 2 inches of water in spots.


----------



## PTsideshow (Feb 18, 2014)

Well the Detroit area has won the weather bureau's top spot as the snowiest city in the US after last's nights 4.5" 
:clown:


----------



## mark james (Feb 18, 2014)

PTsideshow said:


> Well the Detroit area has won the weather bureau's top spot as the snowiest city in the US after last's nights 4.5"
> :clown:



My condolences...  :frown:  I am not a snow hater...  But I'm certainly ready for this to end.  In my - business Day care centers - (2, with 180 kids/ 40 teachers), snow days at the centers are... "interesting!"  

So, this AM (I open one center at 5:45 AM), I left early to make sure everything was in order.  At 5:00 AM our drive had 3", so not bad - I drove off in my AWD Subaru.  HEAVY snow started immediately.  So Wifey had to fend for herself - she is very independent, so no issue.  She got the plow started and went through 6" of snow at 7:00 AM.  (I'll cook dinner tonight ).


PS... Our driveway is 120 yards long through heavy woods; takes a while.  I had a plow truck for 15 years...


----------



## ashaw (Feb 18, 2014)

No need for a picture.  Just look up glacier that's what my back yard looks like.


----------



## sbwertz (Feb 18, 2014)

78 degrees here, headed for 82.  Doors and windows open and ceiling fans on!


----------



## mark james (Feb 18, 2014)

sbwertz said:


> 78 degrees here, headed for 82.  Doors and windows open and ceiling fans on!



I hope you lose electricity and sweat all day tomorrow...  :tongue:

Ah... Sun - I remember that!!!


----------



## Monty (Feb 18, 2014)

Had to mow my weeds for the first time this year. It was sunny and 81* here today.


----------



## mark james (Feb 18, 2014)

:mad-tongue::crying::at-wits-end::bad::bad::bad::devil::curse::bye:

There are some evil folks here!  But I guess I did ask.
Hopefully it wasn't Poison Ivy!  Oh wait, that's what I weed!



Monty said:


> Had to mow my weeds for the first time this year. It was sunny and 81* here today.


----------



## Band Saw Box (Feb 19, 2014)

It's going to be in  the upper 60's today, we have some weed and springs flower starting to come up and it wont be to much longer and I'll have to start mowing.


----------



## ronfinch (Feb 19, 2014)

73 degrees right now. It's a shame.....pic not from today!


----------



## Mike Powell (Feb 19, 2014)

Pfft, snowed here today


----------



## Akula (Feb 19, 2014)

Worked on the flower beds last weekend, raising them up another foot.  Started clearing out a back section and will be growing strawberries this year.  I didn't want them up front next to the tomatoes and peppers.


----------



## mark james (Mar 9, 2014)

*My Apologies...*

Well, it's not my backyard technically.  

For a week

IT'S MY FRONTYARD!!!

My task is to find the elusive "Pencilfish.":bananen_smilies039:


----------



## PTsideshow (Mar 9, 2014)

Well then enjoy yourself, never did understand the baking on the sand thing and going in salt water! But if that's what you enjoy make the most of it!:island::beer::bananen_smilies027::smile-big:
:clown:


----------



## stonepecker (Mar 9, 2014)

We MIGHT get to 45 today.   Still 3 feet of snow across the yard both front and back.  Hope that spring comes early but won't believe it till it is here.

With any luck we will see some melting this week but not enough for me to get back to work.


----------



## PTsideshow (Mar 11, 2014)

Well here we go again 4"/8" from midnight Tuesday till Wednesday afternoon. And as in the past couple of storms the Ohio valley is getting its butt handed to them again!
:clown:


----------



## Indiana_Parrothead (Mar 11, 2014)

Today is supposed to hit the highest temp this year so far, 78 but tomorrow snow and down to 16. not any snow to amount to anything but going from 78 to 16 degrees in 24 hours is tough...

Mike


----------



## PTsideshow (Mar 11, 2014)

Storm track has shifted north ward again so now the NOAA and weather channel are going into PTPM (panic the people mode) how stupid is naming snow storms! So now 6/10" in lower Mich.



Got the man eater fixed new link and adjusted the auger so it doesn't grind the concrete! Got to love those HF Honda clone engines $99.00 less the 20% coupons. should get another 50 years out of it!



Just in case it get deep
:clown:


----------



## PTsideshow (Mar 12, 2014)

So far since the start of this storm(called Vulcan) by the shrinking talking heads at the weather channel!
About 5"s and doesn't look like it stop @ 11:00am like they were talking about!
:clown:


----------



## longbeard (Mar 12, 2014)

High of 65 yesterday, 61 today, then after 1pm today it will start cooling off with the lows tonight around 10 to 12 degrees. Then in upper 20s with a low in the upper teens. Then back in mid 50s after that.



Harry


----------



## Joe S. (Mar 12, 2014)

I got a snow day!


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Mar 12, 2014)

My backyard still has raised garden beds strewn about that need to be placed and filled, but it's a little too windy to take my two year old outside. It is sunny and 69 degrees with a low tonight of 45, but the wind is 30 mph gusting to over 40.

Best of luck to all of those that are getting hammered by the winter weather...again.


----------



## Bubba57 (Mar 12, 2014)

Kinda like this as of Sunday morning.


----------



## rblakemore (Mar 12, 2014)

In Friendswood, Tx, bright sunny, about 65.
Here is the first bluebonnet of the spring from 2/21.
I should be in the shop; but, need to work taxes.
A pen to show though.


----------



## Jgrden (Mar 12, 2014)

rblakemore said:


> In Friendswood, Tx, bright sunny, about 65.
> Here is the first bluebonnet of the spring from 2/21.
> I should be in the shop; but, need to work taxes.
> A pen to show though.



E'gads, we live in Dickinson and my son lives in Friendswood. I am setting up shop in his garage this week end. Lest's keep in touch. 
John


----------



## Ligget (Mar 12, 2014)

For the past few days central Scotland has had glorious sunshine, clear skies at night with a little touch of frost to wake up to!


----------



## toddlajoie (Mar 20, 2014)

This was my back yard this morning...


----------



## TimS124 (Mar 22, 2014)

This was in a neighbor's back yard this afternoon...captured from our deck (they're downhill from us).  There's a lake below that tree in the picture and that's why his focus was on....


----------



## avbill (Mar 22, 2014)

*bymy*

it just a short walk people


----------



## sbwertz (Mar 23, 2014)

Well, my back yard is covered in granite, but my front yard is knee deep in California Poppies!


----------



## stonepecker (Mar 23, 2014)

GRANITE ?????

Love that stuff......make my living engraving it.  Will post some pictures something.
Today the High is 25 with a 15mph wind.  Cloudy and still have almost a foot of snow in the front yard.  They are calling for more snow (and rain) this next week.

_Let the sun shine .... Let the sun shine in.....etc._


----------



## sbwertz (Mar 23, 2014)

stonepecker said:


> GRANITE ?????
> 
> Love that stuff......make my living engraving it.  Will post some pictures something.
> Today the High is 25 with a 15mph wind.  Cloudy and still have almost a foot of snow in the front yard.  They are calling for more snow (and rain) this next week.
> ...



Decomposed granite is used for desert landscaping in AZ.  Mine is "golden Granite".  

Back Yard






Front yard with poppies and climbing roses.


----------



## stonepecker (Mar 24, 2014)

You need a 'feature' piece of granite on all that gravel.  I understand the reason for crushed granite but it looks so 'plain' to me.  A nice granite bench or bird bath or even just a carved rock tend to give something different looking.

I am just curious.......what is the "white fence" on the back left of the picture?


----------



## sbwertz (Mar 24, 2014)

stonepecker said:


> I am just curious.......what is the "white fence" on the back left of the picture?



That is the side of a canvas  covered shelter that protects my sailboat...and lots of wood LOL.


----------



## Chuck Key (Apr 11, 2014)

Surf's up!!!!!


----------



## tbroye (Apr 11, 2014)

A sail boat in Phoenix?


----------



## sbwertz (Apr 11, 2014)

tbroye said:


> A sail boat in Phoenix?



We have lots of lakes in Arizona!


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Apr 19, 2014)

Our garden is in full bloom now! We even survived the cold front this week.


----------

